# Virus/spam on hotmail -how to get rid of it



## ice (29 Jun 2009)

Hello,

I seem to have a problem with my hotmail account. All my contacts seem to be gone and any new ones I have added are all reveiving this email.....

Dear,
I would like to introduce a very good company, electronic products dealer.
I have  bought some products from company,the price was very cheap,
and the products are very good quality!They accept paypal, credit card transactions,
 bank transfers,and more.
Just have a look at this web page : www.sllgood.com 
I am sure you will could save a lot of money!
Best regards!
web:   www.sllgood.com
MSN:   server@sllgood.com
email: server@sllgood.com 

I have run the anti virus scan thing on my laptop but it shows up nothing....any advice ????


----------



## Caveat (29 Jun 2009)

Can you not just blacklist/bounce the sender?  How many times have you received it - it may not be a virus as such but just very persistent spam?


----------



## ice (29 Jun 2009)

What seems to be happening is my friends are contacting me saying they have received this email from me when I haven't sent it


----------



## Caveat (29 Jun 2009)

ice said:


> What seems to be happening is my friends are contacting me saying they have received this email from me when I haven't sent it


 

Ah OK - what antivirus/antispyware etc is running?


----------



## ice (29 Jun 2009)

Its norton anti -virus.  I ran a scan just there and it found nothing

I am worried now that someone has access to my hotmail


----------



## nai (29 Jun 2009)

if someone appears to be spamming in general from your hotmail a/c then have a look at email/smtp spoofing - it's unlikely they have access to your account.

However if only your contacts are getting spammed then it is possible that someone has access to your hotmail. you should change your password and secret question as soon as possible just in case.


----------



## ice (29 Jun 2009)

nai said:


> have a look at email/smtp spoofing -
> .


 
Where would I find this?


----------



## nai (29 Jun 2009)

quick crash course : 

launch your browser
www.google.ie
enter "email/smtp spoofing" in search field
press search
review results !

I'm being nasty - sorry.


----------



## Alias (29 Jun 2009)

You might want to change your password to something secure as well, just in case.  By secure I mean this.


----------



## ice (29 Jun 2009)

nai said:


> quick crash course :
> 
> launch your browser
> www.google.ie
> ...


 
It probably would only have taken you as long to type what it really was...... I admit I am not an IT expert and didn't have a clue what you were talking about....to be honest I thought it was some sort of setting on hotmail.....thats why I asked ..... 
You being nasty doesn't bother me......You always get the odd person on these forums who gets a bit of power from trying to make an anon poster feel stupid.....


----------



## ice (29 Jun 2009)

Alias said:


> You might want to change your password to something secure as well, just in case. By secure I mean this.


 
Thanks Alias - I have changed it now


----------



## declanja (29 Jun 2009)

My OH has had a similar experience, Ice. I have checked out the advised information pages but am no wiser on how to prevent it or stop it continuing. We have tried to alert Hotmail but had no response. Can anyone give practical advise?


----------



## nai (30 Jun 2009)

ice said:


> You being nasty doesn't bother me......You always get the odd person on these forums who gets a bit of power from trying to make an anon poster feel stupid.....



you must be joking right ? anti-spam/av/ids etc is one of the largest growth areas in IT and you expect me to type a resume on what email spoofing is just because you don't want to open google and enter a search phrase ?
lots of people on forums (including yourself looking at your history) direct people to a google search term or other links and you take exception to mine ? grow up.

Oh -  you can add other phrases to your search phrase such as : 
"email/smtp spoofing hotmail"


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jun 2009)

Stop using hotmal. Its a magnet for spam and Microsoft do very little to stop it. Use Gmail instead or outlook with a Pop3 account and proper email protection.


----------



## Complainer (30 Jun 2009)

declanja said:


> Can anyone give practical advise?


Did you read these posts;

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=890988&postcount=9
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=890945&postcount=6


----------



## ice (1 Jul 2009)

nai said:


> you must be joking right ? anti-spam/av/ids etc is one of the largest growth areas in IT and you expect me to type a resume on what email spoofing is just because you don't want to open google and enter a search phrase ?
> lots of people on forums (including yourself looking at your history) direct people to a google search term or other links and you take exception to mine ? grow up.
> 
> Oh - you can add other phrases to your search phrase such as :
> "email/smtp spoofing hotmail"


 
Like I said in my last mail I thought you were talking about a setting on hotmail....I have no problem being directed to google but there is no need to be unkind about it


----------

